# Husqvarna 450 vs 550 XP



## SonomaComa (Feb 13, 2015)

I just purchasd a new Husqvarna 450. I haven't used it yet. I noticed it has only ONE nut to hold the Bar and Chain on. The 550 XP has two.
 When I was at the Dealers and first inquired about the 550 XP they said that was a "professional" saw and they cut differently then other users. Is that a finicky saw or something, does it need to be used differently than the 450? Two Bar Nuts seems alot safer. Has anyone had any issues?


----------



## Jon1270 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't have experience with the 450, and I've only handled (but not run) a 550XP.  There are certainly quality saws, including some smaller professional models, that have only one bar nut.  I have heard of some problems with single-bar-nut homeowner saws, particularly if the user has a tendency to overtighten that single nut, but I don't think problems are widespread or common.

I don't know what you mean by "finicky."  Modern saws fall broadly into 2 unofficial categories, popularly referred to as "homeowner" and "professional" saws, depending on the way they're built.   Homeowner saws have entirely plastic chassis and use a particular type of motor that's cheap to make but relatively difficult to repair if it ever has a significant mechanical failure.  "Professional" saws are built on a magnesium chassis and have motors that are easier to work on.  In general, "homeowner" saws are comparatively heavy, slower-revving and less powerful for their size.  That said, some saws marketed primarily to homeowners perform quite well.  Many professionals use cheaper "homeowner" saws at least some of the time, and some homeowners splurge on higher-quality "professional" saws.


----------



## SonomaComa (Feb 13, 2015)

What I meant by finicky is dors it have to run at full throtle all the time. The adjustable ouler on the 550 XP is nice too. Someone at the Dealer said they have seen some of the XP models burned up by homeowners using them, I don't know why thst would happen. 
 I have just read some stuff right on the Husqvarna website reviews that some people had issues keeping the chain tight with only 1 Bar Nut on the 450. The Dealer said it because it probably wasn't oiled properly but I dint think its adjustable on the 450. I'm worried about safety but then not sure about the Auto Tune on the 559 XP.


----------



## Jon1270 (Feb 13, 2015)

The dealer's concern about XP models being "burned up" by homeowners is too vague to address.  Oiling problems usually aren't the fault of the oil pump; the passages in the bar get plugged with sawdust and need to be checked and picked clean frequently, which not everyone does.  That said, 50cc seems to be right at the limit of where a single bar nut is feasible.  Stihl's discontinued MS270, also 50cc, had a single nut but the MS271 which replaced it has two.

Autotune generally gets very good reviews, but there have been hiccups as with any other new technology.


----------



## Jon1270 (Feb 13, 2015)

Incidentally you might also consider the 545, which is sort of half-step down from a 550XP.  It's the same displacement and weight as your 450 but slightly more powerful, has two bar studs and and is built like a pro saw with a magnesium case and easier-to-work-on motor, for about $100 less than the 550XP.


----------



## Osagebndr (Feb 13, 2015)

The xp models run at a higher rpm than homeowner models. 545/555 would be a very good choice in between the two tho


----------



## Rock Crusher (Feb 13, 2015)

I bought a used 2014 550XP that was as close to new as possible for $400.  Finicky no, but it had to perform its auto tune "calisthenics".  Very aggravating initially, but now-awesome!  I highly recommend it, you will not regret it.


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 13, 2015)

The dealer was most likely trying to avoid over selling you something you don't really need. The Pro saws are nice, but not usually needed for the average "Firewood Bandit".


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 14, 2015)

SonomaComa said:


> What I meant by finicky is dors it have to run at full throtle all the time....



ALL chainsaws should be run at full throttle.  They're designed to do that.  Can you finesse a delicate cut at less than full throttle to maintain control?  Sure, but don't make a habit of it.


----------



## toddnic (Feb 14, 2015)

The 450 is a basic homeowners saw. Personally, I would not purchase it. I have the 346xp which is an older saw that is absolutely amazing. I am going to be purchasing a 372xp this coming season (it's a beast). I would definitely choose the 550xp over the 450. FYI, there are many side-by-side comparisons online. Go to the Husqvarna website and compare them.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a 450 e-series.  It's a good little saw for general purpose use but I don't know how well it would hold up to heavy use over an extended period of time.  It has the quick adjust bar tensioning system and I have found that the chain loosens quicker than normal and has to be tightened basically every tank of gas.  But - it was a Christmas present from the wife.  She definitely could have done worse.


----------



## ErikR (Feb 14, 2015)

SonomaComa, Welcome and congratulations on the new saw!

I use a 450 and I'm very happy with it. It does everything I need it to do and it never gives me a problem. Most all of my cutting is wind fallen oak and maple in the 8" to 15" range. The single nut bar mount has never been a problem for me. I clean my saw off after every use, keep the chain sharp and adjusted, and the bar nut tight. Ready for use the next time.

That being said, if I were the type to have a use for a pro level saw, because I was working in the woods 40 hours a week cutting for a living, or taking down bigger timber, the 450 would NOT have been my choice. I'm realistic about my saw needs. 

450 = 3.2 hp  9000rpm = $ 370 msrp
550xp = 3.75 hp  10200rpm = $600 msrp and it's a lot more saw than the 450.


I really like my 450, it fulfills all MY needs....  Others may poo-poo my choice, but it works great for me!  And I know it's not always about "need"..... "want" plays a large part in a person's chainsaw acquisition disorder.  Heck, I have 3 motorcycles and 2 tractors in the garage... do I "need" all of them, no, but I "wanted" them.  

Maybe some day I'll need/want a bigger saw. I've been eyeing the 562XP at the dealer, hummm.................


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 17, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> The dealer was most likely trying to avoid over selling you something you don't really need. The Pro saws are nice, but not usually needed for the average "Firewood Bandit".




Hey now, what is this about "Firewood Bandits"????????????

There is nothing average about me.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 17, 2015)

Firewood Bandit said:


> Hey now, what is this about "Firewood Bandits"????????????
> 
> There is nothing average about me.




You do realize there is above average and below average, do you not?


----------



## jebatty (Feb 19, 2015)

Hope your 450 works well for a long time and meets your needs. I bought a 372XPG in 2002, cut about 10 cords/yr of firewood, plus logs for about 5000 bdft/yr of lumber, and the saw has worked perfectly until a week ago when the fuel line cracked. Fairly easy to replace. Also then replaced the spark plug and the fuel filter. Nothing else done to the saw since I bought it.


----------

